# circuito cerrado



## humboldt47

Hallo Freunde: Wie sagt man circuito cerrado auf Deutsch, bezogen auf interne TV-Übertragung?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.
humboldt47


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Un _circuito cerrado_ será siempre (?) _ein geschlossener Kreis_. 

Luego depende del contexto si se le añade alguna especificación o no.
Por ejemplo, _geschlossener Stromkreis_ (circuito eléctrico (cerrado)).

Yo personalmente no entiendo bien qué querés decir con "interne TV-Übertragung".
Podrías dar más contexto? 
O esperá a más respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## humboldt47

Estimada Sigianda:
La televisión puede ser transmitida hacia el mundo exterior, o puede transmitirse en circuito cerrado, para uso interno. ¿Aún así piensas que se dice "geschlosser Kreis oder Stromkreis"? Gracias,
humboldt47


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, no soy experta en el tema, pero tampoco me parece super especializado, y así a secas no sabría cómo decirlo de otra manera si en la frase original pone "circuito cerrado" [pero aquí sin _Strom-, _a menos que aparezca también _eléctrico _en castellano; lo de arriba era sólo un ejemplo].

Por otro lado, el término "*i*_*nterne *TV-Übertragung_" conlleva, hasta cierto punto, la idea de "cerrado". Capaz que te alcanza con eso, sin que por eso modifiques mucho el sentido del texto de partida. Dependerá del contexto.

Pero todavía no termino de entender a qué te referís con "uso interno". ¿Por ejemplo, grabar una conferencia en una sala y transmitir la imagen a un televisor en otra(s) sala(s) en el mismo edificio para que más gente pueda ver y escucharla?

¿Podrías poner toda la frase / el "circuito cerrado" en contexto?
Creo que entonces queda más claro.


----------



## humboldt47

Estimada Sigianga: Ahí te envío el contexto: "Toda empresa que dentro del territorio nacional, realice actividades de filmación de películas de largo metraje 
y eventos artísticos o deportivos de carácter internacional, que sean transmitidos directamente al exterior, 
*mediante el sistema de circuito cerrado de televisión* o por satélite, que proyecten antes, durante o al final del 
evento, imágenes que promuevan el turismo en la República de Panamá." 
Gracias por tus comentarios.
humboldt47


----------



## Sidjanga

humboldt47 said:


> [...] y eventos artísticos o deportivos de carácter internacional, *que sean transmitidos directamente al exterior,
> mediante el sistema de circuito cerrado de televisión o por satélite* , que proyecten antes, durante o al final del evento, [...]


Bueno, la verdad que entiendo cada vez menos. En tu post de arriba decías  _"La televisión puede ser transmitida *hacia el mundo exterior, o puede transmitirse en circuito cerrado, para uso interno.*"_, ahora resulta que las imágenes se transmiten *al exterior mediante el sistema cerrado.* Esto me parece contradictorio; no sabría qué decirte; a ver si a alguien más se le ocurre algo.

¿Sabés quién escribió el texto? ¿Un hispanohablante _native speaker_? ¿Alguien que entienda de la materia?
La verdad que toda la frase -en realidad le falta el final, lo que les correspondería a esas empresas y eventos- me suena rara, y sobran un par de comas.
Quizá esté mal expresado esto de "el circuito cerrado de televisión." (?)

Saludos, y suerte.


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
A mí esa frase me suena todo normal, es lenguaje típico de burócratas. Están enumerando todo caso posible por miedo de omitir algo. La verdad que toda esta parte _mediante el sistema de circuito cerrado de televisión o por satélite_ sobra y no especifica nada_._ ¿Qué les corresponde? Como yo lo he entendido les corresponde proyectar imágenes.

Regresando a la pregunta: No conozco el término _sistema de circuito cerrado de televisión_, pero a mí se me hace que simplemente quiere decir _por cable_ (¿?) Así traducimos: ... die direkt ins Ausland übertragen werden, über Kabel oder Satelit, sollen vor, während oder nach ...
En vez de _Kabel _también se puede poner _das Kabelsystem, das Kabelfernsehen._
Saludos


----------



## Udo

Ya que entendí lo que quieren decir, aquí una traducción de toda la frase completa, ¡pero libre! Seguro que lo mismo también en español se podría decir de una forma mucho mejor.

Alle inländischen Firmen, die Spielfilme machen, oder Sendungen über international wichtige künstlerische oder sportliche Ereignisse, und diese dann ins Ausland senden, sollten dabei immer Bilder mit einblenden, die geeignet sind, den Turismus in Panama zu fördern.

Y aquí mi intento en español:
Para toda empresa panameña que se dedique a películas y reportajes artísticos o deportivos de carácter internacional y que estén previstos para transmitirlos al extranjero sería buena idea que juntos también proyecten algunos imágenes de Panamá que puedan promover el turismo en este país.


----------

